# Can your dog feel your sickness?



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

I have been very ill the past week with bronchitis and asthma attacks. I went to the doctor on monday; after breathing treatments, heat treatments and x-rays, she gave me a nice cocktail of drugs to make it through and although I've completed much of the treatment, I am still in alot of pain. My lungs were swollen and I was very congested. My eyes and cheeks were also swollen and ears were irritated (I think from the explosive coughing) Needless to say, I'm a mess. I have been on the couch for an entire week-I tried to go to work, but was shaking so bad I just about blacked out. I am still coughing, although not as much, and now my ribs feel like they are broken. My mother-in-law thinks they probably are-she's actually had broken ribs from bad bronchitis. Anyway, it's Oliver that I am now worried about. He lays next to me ALL DAY on the couch and will lick my face if I'm sleeping for too long, almost to say "Are you still alive?" He freaks out when I cough too much and will stare at me and then start crying. Okay, maybe I'm sounding crazy, but now he won't eat. He hasn't eaten a bite of food in 2 solid days(not like him) I even gave him the wet food he loves, but he won't eat. He sits right by my side. He's right next to me right now. He seems bugged that I'm here, but barks if I close the bathroom door and he can't see me. Am I crazy?
Theresa


----------



## Sheila (Sep 17, 2011)

yes i do believe they can tell,when you are not felling well ,or unhappy-so on.I know mine can.that cold sounds nasty.I had something like that at one time?you should try Buckley's-Mucous&Phlegm and also Vicks-Vapolnhaler(for the nose).and lots of Chamomile tea.I use this stuff for my self,i have not been fully sick for 3yrs.it helps.did you try maybe hand feeding him.maybe he is worried about you and is trying to take care of you? is he still drinking water?or treats?Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

I've been drinking green tea, but haven't tried camomille. I will def give it a try. Vicks is like my best friend right now, but I haven't heard of the other-Buckley's? I am willing to try anything. I haven't been this sick in a really long time. He has had a few small treats, and yes, he's drank some water. He is stil going potty, so I'm not too too worried yet, but if he doesn't start acting better tomorrow, I really will be worried. I've never had a dog, so I didn't realize how attached we are to eachother. It's kinda eery. Honestly, my hubby is sound asleep upstairs and my puppy is right by my side. hmmm...hubby is certainly eating just fine...
but thanks for the advice. I will def try the medecine and the tea as soon as I can buy some. When my kids were little, I would bathe them in the camomille and lavender baby bath when they were sick or just really crying hard and it seemed to soothe them. 
Thanks again Sheila. And if anyone has ideas, please send them! I feel just awful! And now I'm feeling bad for my furrbaby!


----------



## Cindi (Sep 5, 2011)

Theresa,
A few other things that might make you more comfortable: don't lay flat to sleep because the "gunk" collects in your throat and triggers your cough reflex (wedge pillows work very well), talk to your doctor about a night-time only codeine-based cough syrup (he/she may actually want you coughing for the asthma piece), keep your secretions as thin as you can by drinking constantly (the teas are a good idea, but even warm water will work), your ears may be hurting because your sinuses are could also be inflamed - see if your doctor is okay with you using a nasal saline wash (not a spray, the wash will flush the sinuses and clear the back of your throat), I don't know how bad your asthma is -- are you on an at-home nebulizer?


----------



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

Cindi- thank you for the response and ideas. Yes, I do regular breathing treatments at home. She gave me something a bit stronger than albuterol this time-don't have it in front of me and can't remember at the moment, but it is helping. I've taken Nyquil at night and it seems to help, but then I'm groggy during the day. I am feeling quite better today, the pain is all in my chest. I am still coughing, but not so deep. I have tried nasal sprays and salines in the past and I just hate them, but sometimes I will just do it to relieve the sinus pressure. I have also done netty-pot before, but this time the thought of it made me feel sick to my stomach. (Ever do a netty-pot?) I was up half the night last night, but woke up feeling ok. In fact, I pushed myself and went to the Michigan playdate with Oliver today (we did have a good time), but then when I came home, I slept 3 1/2 hrs! (so did Oliver!) Yes, I agree, laying flat is tough-we have lazyboy in our couches, so I have rotated between them and it's ok, but I am not a very good "lay around the house and watch tv person"- although I have watched every on demand episode of "what not to wear", "how do I look", "say yes to the dress", etc. I'm ready to get better!!!!! I need to! On a good note, also, Oliver ate this morning and again this evening! I think he truly was worried about me! I sat at the table to drink my tea today, and he sat at my feet and ate breakfast! So, we are on the road to recovery. It's just amazing to me that dogs could actually feel or sense our pain? Maybe i'm just crazy... I don't know, but thank you!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

I've mentioned this in previous posts, but my baby Ceylon is naturally lazy, and loves to sleep in all day with me if I let him on the weekends. However, he still loves to get up and run around, if I am up. A few months ago, however, I got really sick and ended up sleeping almost 40 hours straight; I would wake up every so often to use the restroom and get some water, and to let Cey out, but then, I would have to go back to bed - - and, Ceylon stuck by my side for the entire time, and slept by my side for the entire time except for the few minutes when I was up and let him out. As lazy as a boy he is, I don't think that any dog will naturally sleep for almost 40 hours straight that way; I think that he knew I was sick, and he was being there for me in the best way he knew how.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm really sorry you are sick, I have a chronic illness which can put me out for 3-4 days in bed at a time, sleeping and vomiting/fever induced, and Gucci will do the same thing, she will sleep by my side the whole time, never bothering me to take her out of for food or treats or any of the other stuff she's wake me up for on a 'well' day. I will let her out when I get up for medicine or the bathroom, but half of the time she won't go. I most certainly think they know when we are sick, all of our feelings, really.

And on the flip side, I do the same thing for her. She was sick a year or so ago and I slept on the couch with her, but she has the nurse duty far more than the average dog and she never fails to be snuggly, loving trooper!

Kara


----------



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

He has DEFINATELY felt my sickness, if I wasn't sure before, I am now! Sounds like your pups have been the same way! He has been my little trooper-right next to me. I'm feeling alot better-still coughing, though. I hope within the next few days, I will back to my usual self. I never thought in a million years I would feel such a closeness to a DOG for Heaven's sake, but I do! I'm glad I know others who feel the same way!
And btw... the camomille tea is wonderful-very relaxing. Thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

How are you feeling now, Theresa? Are your ribs still hurting? Is your pup still attached to you by velcro?

Wishing you wellness.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I hope you are feeling better. Mine know when I'm sick or sad. Well I haven't been sick since I got them but Ive been sad.


----------



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

Thank you for thinking about me! Yes, I am feeling better. And yes, my ribs are still hurting. Any ideas? I am done with the antibiotic, but really I don't think it did anything for me. I think it was more viral and just needs to run it's course. Usually antibiotics will make you feel much better within a short time. I'm still kinda groggy-feeling, lazy. I went to work today for the first time in over a week (I tried on thursday, but came home cuz I felt just awful) and actually made it through the day! I'm just taking tylenol now and drinking tea. 

And as for Oliver, he is still velcro! Yesterday, he puked a few times and I was thinking are you kidding me, he can't possibly be sick! so I took him to the vet and he had a fever! His tummy was also kinda hard, so she gave him a shot to calm his belly and put him on a hamburger and rice diet. Has anyone else ever heard of that? He is LOVING that!

So here he is, cuddled up next to me, sweet little fluffball. He missed me while I was at work today, I'm sure.

Suzi, it's good you haven't been sick since you've had them but it made me sad to read that you have been sad I don't know what kind of sadness you've experienced, but I lost my gramma and one of my dearest friends a little over a year ago within a few weeks of eachother and I didn't have Oliver yet, but I will tell you that getting Oliver has actually helped me heal from those losses. 

Again, thank you everyone for your thoughts and prayers- I'm getting better! Slowly but surely!


----------

